
Texas wants its gold stored in the state, not at Federal Reserve in New York - jwallaceparker
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/03/27/texas-wants-its-gold-stored-state-not-federal-reserve-new-york/dCXIzeqJ1MNKUJgW2jIE0O/story.html
======
logn
Tell Texas it's available for immediate pickup. And start charging them by the
hour (in gold) until they get it. Then watch them build a $50MM facility to
store it.

Realistically though if the US gov't wants to store it for Texas I think they
have the right. States have no authority to print money (which the Texas
paranoid are probably getting at with this move) and Texas already seceded
once.

~~~
ttrreeww
The problem is it isn't.

